# Attracting a Swarm to OH



## Annabee (Jul 25, 2013)

Not sure if this is feasible.

What are the odds of attracting a swarm to my double deep six frame Ob Hive? This is going to be an outside hive, well shaded and protected.

When scouts went through before, they were really checking it out --- there was some old comb in frames in there. Maybe a little LGO and frames with comb? Would love to have b's just move in and settle down --- not sure if the dimensions would suit them, but bees go in odder places!


----------



## flyingbrass (Jul 2, 2011)

Annabee said:


> Not sure if this is feasible.
> 
> What are the odds of attracting a swarm to my double deep six frame Ob Hive? This is going to be an outside hive, well shaded and protected.
> 
> When scouts went through before, they were really checking it out --- there was some old comb in frames in there. Maybe a little LGO and frames with comb? Would love to have b's just move in and settle down --- not sure if the dimensions would suit them, but bees go in odder places!


If you take enough interest in the hobby to build or buy a OH then just go ahead and put some bees in it, kinda like buying a new cadillac suv but to cheap to put any tires on it so you can actually drive it. Usually a OH like my double 8 frame from Bonterra is a place to loose bees to swarming and I've never caught a swarm in mine after they died. Good luck!


----------

